# cleveland - have lots of sidewaks



## csi.northcoast (Aug 7, 2010)

Hi 

looking for work for my Bombardirer SW-48 this year, I have both a straight blade and a V-plow. would like to keep this busy, will negotiate rate basd on the amount of work, just looking to keep this busy this year so my wife doesn't pester me to sel it

thanks


----------



## csi.northcoast (Aug 7, 2010)

here is a pic of the bombi...i also have a 70 inch straight power angle plow for it


----------

